# My Colnago Dream B-Sty



## dannybgoode (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi All

Just thought I'd share my new 'Nag with you all. Haven't thought of a name for her yet - any suggestions.

Bought the frame off ebay brand new for a very good price. Was going to swap my Veloce gruppo over form my old bike but then just couldn't bring myself to do that so went full Chorus. I started off with a pair of Gipiemme T-Quattro's again from my old bike but they're perhaps the most insulting thing I could have used. Living so close to the Peak District (Yorkshire, England) meant that it was Campy Neutrons over Eurus.

The icing on the cake is the Brooks Swallow (no 844/999). Just starting the breaking in process but its already at least as comfortable as anything else I've ridden.

Never though I'd own a bike like this and I just love it. Could ride it all day every day. The way I look at it its money well spent if it makes riding this enjoyable. I don't think I'll ever buy a top end frame other than a 'Nag again.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations! That is an immensely pretty bike. I see so many beautiful Colnagos over the years that I have become very jaded, and not so many of the latest bikes get me all hot and bothered. Yours does, especially the simple and elegant color scheme. And that gorgeous Brooks saddle is the icing on the cake!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Very nice bike. You're going to love it.

Some Colnago paint jobs are special, but _white_ Colnagos are _specialer_.


----------



## boonen (Mar 24, 2005)

congratulations on your new bike!

I got the exact same frame/colour combination, even looks like the same size (57?), also with the record group.
Hope you like it, its a pretty nice frame


----------

